# Bonkers or the future of EAPCs? The Drycycle.



## Cycleops (24 Oct 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/9B0eXmbrBIo

The future or destined to go the same way as the Sinclair C5.

What you think?


----------



## mjr (24 Oct 2021)

C5. I think there is space for a faired e-recumbent but this looks like bad aerodynamics and easy to tip.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Oct 2021)

There are already e velomobiles that are 80 times more efficient than e cars. But people are too wedded to their cars even for journeys of 2 miles or less.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Oct 2021)

I should add that velomobiles have 30:times less drag than your average bike. They have battery ranges far exceeding that of other e bikes and are still fast even if battery is dead.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> View: https://youtu.be/9B0eXmbrBIo
> 
> The future or destined to go the same way as the Sinclair C5.
> 
> What you think?



At £14,995 it's not exactly cheap.
Made possible by the change in regulations in 2016. Previously quads were not included.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2021)

I'd sooner this for a third the price.

https://www.grantsinclair.com/en/e-bike.html


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2021)

Far too high and bulky.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2021)

The Podbike also looks intriguing, and less than a third the pirce. Sleeker too.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Oct 2021)

The e-trike wins hands down looks-wise. The drycycle looks like a mobility aid, Can't imagine anyone wanting to buy one, so C5 route for it.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Oct 2021)

The Podbike. Very cool.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> View attachment 615133
> 
> 
> The Podbike. Very cool.


Now that could succeed for urban transport!


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2021)

Might get a bit of competition from The Podride:


View: https://youtu.be/r62vLt4Cdu0


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2021)

Shame it was styled by Bob the Builder.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2021)

But that's always going to be the way with these types of vehicles. They're always going to look rather puny in an effort to save weight and energy. I don't know how you get around that.


----------



## KnittyNorah (27 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Might get a bit of competition from The Podride:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/r62vLt4Cdu0



Love the thing. 
But with all this type of personal transportation, it's not something that can safely and securely be kept out on the street or even in a car park, so where is a person who - for whatever reason - has no access to off-street parking, to keep the thing when it's not in use?


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2021)

Here are a few others:


View: https://youtu.be/EBj1fZqWXsI


----------



## Biker man (27 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> View: https://youtu.be/9B0eXmbrBIo
> 
> The future or destined to go the same way as the Sinclair C5.
> 
> What you think?



Think I will stick with my Kalkhoff.🤠


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

I want one of these


----------



## KnittyNorah (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> I want one of these
> View attachment 615410


Hmmm ... not sure how that'd work in windy weather ... it's effectively a lightweight high-sided vehicle, and I don't think I'd fancy my chances of staying upright or in a straight line for quite a lot of the year!


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Hmmm ... not sure how that'd work in windy weather ... it's effectively a lightweight high-sided vehicle, and I don't think I'd fancy my chances of staying upright or in a straight line for quite a lot of the year!


That's just a container that happens to fit on the back. Can also be used as a flatbed.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> But that's always going to be the way with these types of vehicles. They're always going to look rather puny in an effort to save weight and energy. I don't know how you get around that.


But the Podbike looks futuristic, sleek and purposeful, the Sinclair job doesn't look too bad either. It is quite possible to design and build enclosed EPACs, EAHPVs, whatever, that look neither comical nor fugly - too many companies are managing to do so to make any excuses for fugliness to be acceptable.


----------



## Biker man (28 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> But the Podbike looks futuristic, sleek and purposeful, the Sinclair job doesn't look too bad either. It is quite possible to design and build enclosed EPACs, EAHPVs, whatever, that look neither comical nor fugly - too many companies are managing to do so to make any excuses for fugliness to be acceptable.


Don't think I fancy it really imagine a heavy lorry behind you.


----------



## KnittyNorah (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's just a container that happens to fit on the back. Can also be used as a flatbed.


Ah, OK. That'd work better in windy places.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Ah, OK. That'd work better in windy places.


DHL are trialling them in this country at present.


----------



## KnittyNorah (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> DHL are trialling them in this country at present.


If I had somewhere off road and secure to park it, I'd love one! The teeny-tiny electric cars look huge fun, too - and somewhat more securely lockable and leavable ... with little difference in cost from what I can see.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Don't think I fancy it really imagine a heavy lorry behind you.


No real problem, you become aware of what's on the road and a bit more assertive in your cycling.


----------



## Biker man (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> No real problem, you become aware of what's on the road and a bit more assertive in your cycling.


Rather you than me lorry drivers used to be Knights of road but nowadays some are very aggressive think you would be better off in a city car than them they look death traps to me .But good luck to you.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2021)

To be fair, a Ford Focus is just as likely to kill you as a lorry if it drives over your torso, windpipe or head. Being merely killed is ultimately just as dead as being overkilled.

Being run over while riding your pink Barbie shopper is liable ro prove just as injurious as being run over while riding one of these enclosed bicycles, yet you still ride your 2 wheeler quite merrily. These devices are no less safe than a normal bicycle.


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2021)

thus far i have managed to avoid being killed to death on two wheels , i dont see why any of the above would be any more dangerous


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

roadrash said:


> thus far i have managed to avoid being killed to death on two wheels , i dont see why any of the above would be any more dangerous


And, for a while, three wheels.
They're not, that's a common misconception.


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2021)

correct @classic33 i was for a while , and still didnt get killed to death, not even slightly


----------



## Biker man (28 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> To be fair, a Ford Focus is just as likely to kill you as a lorry if it drives over your torso, windpipe or head. Being merely killed is ultimately just as dead as being overkilled.
> 
> Being run over while riding your pink Barbie shopper is liable ro prove just as injurious as being run over while riding one of these enclosed bicycles, yet you still ride your 2 wheeler quite merrily. These devices are no less safe than a normal bicycle.


You can get out of the way faster you would be trapped in one of them sorry to pour cold water on them but that's my opinion


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2021)

Exactly, merely an opinion devoid of evidence.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> You can get out of the way faster you would be trapped in one of them sorry to pour cold water on them but that's my opinion


As a rider of a recumbent quadricycle I'll have to disagree. The e-assist quad I pictured earlier, is slightly larger than what I ride at present, and I'm waiting on seeing how the DHL trial works out. It might even bring the price, in this country, down slightly.

It's built with function in mind, not fashion. And only became possible to use on public roads when the regulations changed. As did the first pictured.


----------



## Biker man (28 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Exactly, merely an opinion devoid of evidence.


No I haven't got evidence just my gut instinct every day I have cars and white van Man . coming close enough to give me a shave ,but good luck to those who do .Must admit that the weather protection is appealing not winter is here.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> No I haven't got evidence just my gut instinct every day I have cars and white van Man . coming close enough to give me a shave ,but good luck to those who do .Must admit that the weather protection is appealing not winter is here.


If you don't cycle when it's raining, you'll stay dry.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2021)

Winter is here? It's not winter in either the northern or southern hemisphere at present. Some people are so melodramatic.


----------



## HMS_Dave (28 Oct 2021)

Ive mentioned this before but none of this appeals to me. Perhaps it's what the masses might want though. I want something stupid, insane, ridiculous that is probably much worse in practical terms. 

Look how happy these astute gentlemen look






Look how terrified this smooth looking chap is...






More of this please, i don't want to look like a smug git in a drybicyclist machine...


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> As a rider of a recumbent quadricycle I'll have to disagree.


I'm guessing youve not spent much time dead of late? I mean, you move around a lot and have lovely rosy cheeks, so I'm guessing you are alive and that its not merely clever makeup?


----------



## Biker man (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> If you don't cycle when it's raining, you'll stay dry.


Can't argue with that.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> I'm guessing youve not spent much time dead of late? I mean, you move around a lot and have lovely rosy cheeks, so I'm guessing you are alive and that its not merely clever makeup?


My cheeks are firmly on the seat, so can't say I've noticed their colour.


----------



## roadrash (29 Oct 2021)

^^^^best reply of the year , right there ^^^^


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Ive mentioned this before but none of this appeals to me. Perhaps it's what the masses might want though. I want something stupid, insane, ridiculous that is probably much worse in practical terms.
> 
> Look how happy these astute gentlemen look
> View attachment 615502
> ...


Not ridden a mono wheel, the only one's I've seen are petrol powered, not electric. I've ridden a unicycle and a penny farthing(Ordinary). The latter as a trial ride in Shipley, when Ellis Briggs were on the Otley road out. Plenty of room given, but the slight downhill run took a bit of time to run off. I'd no plans to go over the handle bars on a main road.


----------

